# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Twelfthnight Quiz

## htwood

Thanks to Acameron for a rollicking good quiz tonight.  Great questions, tho heavily leaning towards the outcome of various Celtic-Gers games, and various changes to the shillingquidpence.
Last question:  What was the outcome of the shoving match between Sassylass and SJR, first and second place winners, about who was going to give whom whose points.  ::

----------


## sassylass

Though I begged for a recount, it seems the hostess at next Sunday's quiz will be yours truly.     ::  

Good thing there's a week for me to scour libraries looking for challenging, intriguing, fascinating, titillating, yet general knowledge questions.  I will try to please everyone and I don't want no fechtin either.

----------


## SJR

Well done sassylass,

Your a much more deserved winner lol   ::  But thanks for the offer of your points, was very kind of you.  But I could not have been as great a winner as you   :Grin:  

Im sure your quiz will be great.

----------

